# 2011er Uncle Jimbo mit 2012er Fox parts???



## MWolf (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Hätte da eine Frage und zwar wollte mal wissen wer von euch 2012er Fox Parts (Gabel/Dämpfer) an seinem 2011er uncle Jimbo bekommen hat und wenn es geht das Datum an dem das Radel bestellt wurde?? Bedanke mich schonmal für eure Antworten!!


----------



## zrider (13. Oktober 2011)

Der 2012er Dämpfer wird, soweit ich weiß, wohl schon seit Juli/August verbaut. Mit der 2012er Gabel habe ich hier noch kein Uncle Jimbo gesehen, aber ein Beef Cake SL. Wozu willst du das denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe heute mein Jimbo bekommen, Gabel und Dämpfer sind beides 2011er Modelle.


----------



## zrider (15. Oktober 2011)

Sicher? Stell doch mal ein Foto rein.


----------



## Chicane (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Gabel und Dämpfer haben die 2011er Decals, dazu der RP23 mit "alter" Propedal-Schaltlogik.


----------



## Montanez (15. Oktober 2011)

An meinem ist ne 2011er Talas und der 2012er RP23


----------



## MWolf (15. Oktober 2011)

Und wie sind die ersten eindrücke von eurem Jimbo?? ist es die lange wartezeit
wert?? Ich muss leider zur zeit Rennradfahren weil mein Mtb wegen der neu anschaffung wech musste... Ich will endlich meinen Uncle !!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Oktober 2011)

MWolf schrieb:


> Und wie sind die ersten eindrücke von eurem Jimbo?? ist es die lange wartezeit
> wert?? Ich muss leider zur zeit Rennradfahren weil mein Mtb wegen der neu anschaffung wech musste... Ich will endlich meinen Uncle !!!!!!


 

Na dann geh mal ins "Wartezimmer" denn du bist nicht alleine 

Cheers
George


----------



## bikulus (8. November 2011)

Hallo
woran erkenne ich denn, ob ich den 2012er Dämpfer habe und ist er denn besser?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Montanez (18. November 2011)

Ist irgendwo schon mal besrochen worden. Hab da auch mal aufgelistet was geändert wurde. Steht auch irgendwo in den News. Die Logik vom ProPedal wurde geändert. Wenn auf deinem Hebel 0, 1 und 2 steht ists der 2012er, wenn 1, 2, 3 drauf steht der 2011er.


----------



## zrider (18. November 2011)

Auf dem 2012er Dämpfer steht "Adaptive Logic" und das ProPedal-Rädchen ist schwarz, war vorher blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (18. November 2011)

bei mir ist beides 2012


----------



## MWolf (19. November 2011)

Hab am donnerstag auch endlich mein jimbo bekommen und es ist auch alles 2012 !!!! top!!!


----------

